# 2014 HP4 For Sale



## Corvusa (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope this is OK to put this in the forum. If it is in the wrong place, please let me know where it should go. Thank you

For Sale: 2014 BMW HP4 Competition. Only 3,100 miles. Absolutely flawless top of the line BMW Superbike. 193 hp, 372 pound dry weight. Carbon fibre body, titanium Akrapovic factory exhaust, extensive use of titanium, magnesium, and carbon fibre throughout. One of the quickest and fastest superbikes ever built. BMW DDC electronically controlled suspension. Only bike in the world with this feature. Brembo ABS brakes, Ohlins shocks. Four adjustable riding modes with a 15 setting race mode (slick mode). Very limited build bike. Last model year. Fork number 3943. They have stopped building this bike. This is likely the closest to a brand new fully loaded HP4 Competition bike as you will ever get. Has every available option: passenger kit, two tail pieces, heated grips, lightweight racing blue wheels. This bike has never been to the track, never been laid down, never damaged in any way. Not a scratch on it. Meticulously cleaned and maintained. Properly serviced at correct intervals by BMW dealership. Two keys, owners manual. Only add-ons are the Evo-Tech radiator and oil cooler guards. Cost $28,200 new. Asking $22,000.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Any photos of your HP4? I may be interested.


----------



## Corvusa (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll post some photos when I return from vacation on Sunday.


----------



## Corvusa (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry about the delay. Here are some photos of my HP4. Please note that it now has 3700 miles.

http://s958.photobucket.com/user/Minngypsy/media/B6_zps00f9bfbb.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s958.photobucket.com/user/Minngypsy/media/B8_zps0990bba0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s958.photobucket.com/user/Minngypsy/media/B3_zpsd9dced06.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s958.photobucket.com/user/Minngypsy/media/B5_zps4da17a83.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s958.photobucket.com/user/Minngypsy/media/B4_zps28a1fcb1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s958.photobucket.com/user/Minngypsy/media/B2_zps57ac2feb.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Super clean bike. I'll keep you posted. I'm awaiting a settlement, so the outcome of that will dictate my next move. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

